# When using the AGR credit card for Amtrak purchases......



## Mike S. (Dec 11, 2007)

The card gives you 1 point for 1 dollar spent on purchases and 2 points for 1 dollar spent on Amtrak. This is seperate from points you get from Amtrak travel right?

Example.

If I was paying using my check card a $110 ticket would give me 220 points. But using my AGR credit card, $110 ticket should be 440 points right?

Mike


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 11, 2007)

Mike S. said:


> The card gives you 1 point for 1 dollar spent on purchases and 2 points for 1 dollar spent on Amtrak. This is seperate from points you get from Amtrak travel right?
> Example.
> 
> If I was paying using my check card a $110 ticket would give me 220 points. But using my AGR credit card, $110 ticket should be 440 points right?
> ...


Yes, the points awarded by the Chase AGR card are separate from the points awarded by Amtrak for travel. Your scenario is correct. If you buy an $110 Amtrak ticket with the AGR card, you will get 220 points awarded by Chase and credited to your AGR account. You will get those points at the end of the billing period in which the charge appeared. Then when you actually travel on Amtrak you will get another 220 points for your trip credited directly from Amtrak. The 220 point awarded by Amtrak are the only points that will count toward elite status.
Note that the Chase 2 points per dollar applies to all Amtrak purchases. If you charge a meal on board or buy a souvenir, you will get 2 points per dollar. As long as the charge payee is Amtrak, the extra points are awarded.


----------



## John Bredin (Dec 11, 2007)

Would I get 2 points from Chase for every dollar I spend on Amtrak tickets for someone *other than *myself, the Guest Rewards member/Chase cardholder?

I would presume so if Chase considers *every* charge to Amtrak eligible for double-points, but I am curious to confirm it.


----------



## yarrow (Dec 11, 2007)

John Bredin said:


> Would I get 2 points from Chase for every dollar I spend on Amtrak tickets for someone *other than *myself, the Guest Rewards member/Chase cardholder?
> I would presume so if Chase considers *every* charge to Amtrak eligible for double-points, but I am curious to confirm it.



that is how it is for my card. any amtrak purchase, for me or someone else, gets double points


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

I assume it works the same way as my airline affinity cards do. DL will give me mileage when I fly, and AX will give me mileage for the purchase and bonus miles for purchasing from DL at the end of the billing cycle. The same with CO, HA, etc... - the airline and CC offers are separate.


----------



## sechs (Dec 13, 2007)

John Bredin said:


> Would I get 2 points from Chase for every dollar I spend on Amtrak tickets for someone other than myself, the Guest Rewards member/Chase cardholder?


Frankly, Chase doesn't know or care what the name is on the ticket. I've purchased tickets for myself and others; it posts all the same.

What I found curious is that the total of Amtrak points seems to be separate from the pool of points from other purchases. I was planning to go to the Bracebridge Dinner at Yosemite this year, but ended up having to cancel the trip. Obviously, I ended up with double negative points on the refund of the train tickets to there, which was reflected in my statement, but not in the actual amounts posted to my account. The full amount for my purchases was posted to AGR and nothing on the net negative points for Amtrak purchases. We'll see how this works itself out.


----------

